# America In Crimson Red: The Baptist History Of America



## JM (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone read this title?







ames Beller
Published by Prairie Fires



> "America in Crimson Red contains a wealth of information about our Baptist heritage. In a day when staggering number of church members have almost no information about our heritage, I believe books like this can help us understand our past better so we can move forward more powerfully." --Dr. Jack Trieber "The book captured my attention. I could not put it down. Paster Beller is one of the finest historians of our day and did a tremendous job tracing our Godly heritage and our Baptist roots in Amercia...A must Read" Dr. Dennis Corle, Evangelist, editor Revival Fires. Every Baptist should know: * The origins of the old time religion. And why we shouldn't throw it away. * The American dissident who shed his blood in Boston for liberty 100 years before the Boston Massacre. * The obscure New England native who became the most influential preacher in American History. * The Revival that lead to the Bill of Rights. * The true origin of the frontier camp meeting - a unique American Baptist phenomenon. * Once and for all - George Washington immersed as a believer at the conclusion of the Revolutionary War? Hardback 684 pages.





> Reviewer:	Daniel J. Pulliam "A BAPTIST" (Knoxville, TN) - See all my reviews
> (REAL NAME)
> "America is a Baptist nation"
> From this quote on I was spellbound. This is unlike any other history book I have ever read. The facts are presented, but in a way to inspire, encourage, and enflame the child of God to run the race seeing "we are surrounded with so great a cloud of witnesses."
> ...


----------



## JM (Dec 17, 2006)

No one? Any suggestions?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2006)

To be sure, Baptists played a significant role in our nations founding. But I think the reviewer (if not the book) goes a bit too far if he thinks a majority of the founders were Baptist. I'd think it would be a small number, if by founders one means the signers of the Declaration and framers of the Constitution. Also, the Revolutionary War was referred to as a Presbyterian rebellion in England, and many have argued that our system of checks and balances and separation of powers reflects Calvinistic political theory and is a reflection of the checks and balances in Presbyterian church government. 

Washington a Baptist? I have also heard the claim that he was immersed. Does that make a Baptist? He never joined a Baptist church, but they want to make him a Baptist. The best evidence we have is that he never partook in the Lord's Supper. Would they accept anyone else as a Baptist who never partook in the Lord's Supper and who remained in a paedo church that Baptists saw as no church at all? It's unbelievable the obfuscation and selective reading of the facts that takes place when some people try to make a point. Of course the Baptists do not have a monopoly on this tendency.


----------

